# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  07 декабря 2013 ► FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH , Киев, BINGO ► БИЛЕТЫ!

## d_night

*В Киеве впервые выступят монстры современной альтернативной музыки - FIVE
FINGER DEATH PUNCH!!!*







*ВХОДНЫЕ БИЛЕТЫ:*

◦ ФАН-зона - *350.00* ГРН.
◦ ВИП-зона - *450.00* ГРН.

*ПРОДАЖА БИЛЕТОВ:*

----------

